# WOW



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

I posted the sermon 'sinners in the hands of an angry God' by edwards on the time bombers forum. Because it was a great sermon and a good witnessing tool for those over there.

In only a day the sucker got 93 posts sheesh I havent even commented on it didnt think it was going to cause that much of an uproar


blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

also if you google its amazing how you will find that were as a board pretty popular some people really dont like us didnt know a small board could have such an impact.

pretty cool

blade


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Wish I could view that thread but I am banned.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

http://timebombers.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Just finished reading half the thread. You stired it up over there. Good idea posting Edwards. 
They are mean over there.

Folks, pray for the persons going by these names over there who are attempting to defend the holiness of God:
&quot;nomme de plume&quot; and Ken Abbott.

Also pray fro Iconolast who is the main attacker of sound doctrine over there. Wild_Boar, you may have been correct about what you said concerning this one. It appears that he is Eastern Orthodox. Pray for this man to have his eyes opened to the truth.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 18, 2004)

Wow! It is so depressing to read that thread. So much ignorance of even the most basic doctrines....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

crazy guess im going ot have ot read my own thread


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 18, 2004)

Have just read the thread - deeply sad. One thing occurs to me, and that is that no-one has really given more than one proof text for the doctrine of eternal punishment.

If you were asked for a simple statement of the doctrine, with a few proof texts, what would you say/use? The confessions, or...

I'd be interested to hear.

Jonathan


----------



## BobVigneault (May 18, 2004)

Well done Blade!
That was a great idea. Biblical theology meets new age sentimentalism. Maybe someone should invite Ken Abbot to come over here. It's one big support group for feel goodism. I see represented there countless pastors with majors in power point headings and marketing and minors in psych and administration. 

God has hidden his glory from an entire generation, hidden it in plain sight but how exciting when the lights come on and someone discovers the Glory of God.


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

Good young men,

(I can say that because I am 37 and you young men are close to half my life span) - I have not pulled a age trump card here yet only because what is being said on the other site is divisive and not effectual in winning converts to the truth.

You are very unlikely to win single converts that way. I would not be attracted at all if that were the first impression you gave. You reap what you sow. Hostility gets you hostility.

In every way calling people idiots exept using the word only builds walls.

The devil says, &quot;Atta boy! Keep calling them idiots they'll eventually come around just say it more often and louder! You're 100% right in word and spirit and you know it. Hit 'em again!&quot;

My brother won me over to the reformed doctrine with a gentle (dare I say &quot;loving&quot; and not be condemned?) approach over a decade ago.

As my dad says &quot;you won't listen unless perhaps I say &quot;you won't listen&quot; but to summarize a bit of Paul &quot;If I have all knowledge and have not love, I am a resounding gong and a clanging cymbal.&quot; We (I as well) can be plain annoying because we know so much and have the wrong attitude. You attract more flies with sugar. (Try not to bristle)

I think inviting them over (an approach that would be sly as snakes and innocent as sheep) is a good approach. 

So gentleness is key.


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Bryan,
I looked back over the posts and was unable to find the word &quot;idiot&quot; used. Who are you addressing this to?


&quot;(I can say that because I am 37 and you young men are close to half my life span) - I have not pulled a age trump card here yet only because what is being said on the other site is divisive and not effectual in winning converts to the truth.&quot;

Not sure what you are saying with this. Also, half your age is 18 and I believe that he others posting on this thread are older than that.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 18, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing, where was the name calling? And goodness, I've got callouses older than Bryan. :bs2:


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

*My mistake on the ages.*

You look young! I jumped the gun and didn't look up your ages. Please forgive me. I was basing it on the age profiles of the survey not too long ago. My mistake.

This is the honest truth. You didn't agree with me in my post and came across as (a great word) gentlemen. My main point for the discussion I suppose.

Yes, you are right, you didn't say idiot and glad you didn't. I think in my post I said you used everything but the word. It's the spirit/attitude of it. The thread I read (2nd one) comes across as ( I say this gently) superior and is conterproductive to converting people to your thinking. The shields go up and the ears get plugged becuase people have pride in what they believe even if it's wrong. Pry it open with compassion toward the uninformed.

I don't want to make enemies here and don't think I am, just want you to be more effective outside the walls of this site for sure. Not to stroke egos too much but yes you do have a lot to offer!

Don't blow it, brothers!


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Ok, I see that you did not say that others used the word idiot, but I must disagree with your conclusion that their is an attitude that posters are insinuating that the non-calvinists are idiots. Many here believe the folks from that other board are ignorant and arrogant but not idiots, there is a differance. 
All that said, I agree that throwing darts of theology at these folks is usually not the best thig to do. I was resistant to the Doc. of Grace myself when I firsst heard them. A Chaplain I was studying the Gospel of John with lovingly and gentle would ask me question to make me think about the issues rather than cram it down my throat. I appriciate that. This is how I canvinced my twin of the DOG as well.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 18, 2004)

I read the Edwards thread and find it and the board quite contemptible.

No please note - I am not saying that all Arminians are going to hell, or bashing even broad evangelicalism. These guys make Rick Warren look like John Owen.

Basically what we have there are a bunch of cyper-theologians, with no accountability to the Church. They delight in espousing notions (such as there is no hell) that the Church in ALL of its branches (yes even EO) have denied for millennia. Their consciences are seared.

This is very different than listening to people who are struggling and need pastoral help. These men, especially Iconoclast, need to be warned that they are in danger of hellfire - the irony is that they don't even believe it exists.


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

*A lot of work*

It's back-breaking work to change people's minds in religion. That is a painful sight for me to go to! I look up to God and say &quot;Where do you start?&quot;

If you folks do decide to make that a mission field of sorts expect a lot of flack but if you got the want to change ideas over there for the better - pick up your cross - it will be a headache if you want to do it self-sacrificially (holding back temper, patience, kindness, etc.)

Christopher, I keep forgetting to mention I applied to SBTS in hopes of starting this Fall. Hope you're enjoying it. You live in the new family housing or off-campus? I think I might get stuck in Manley but it's cheap.

Love ya brothers.


----------



## cupotea (May 18, 2004)

[quote:5fe5b01f95]Maybe someone should invite Ken Abbot to come over here. [/quote:5fe5b01f95]

I invited him over yesterday. 

[quote:5fe5b01f95]I think inviting them over (an approach that would be sly as snakes and innocent as sheep) is a good approach. [/quote:5fe5b01f95]

I would [b:5fe5b01f95]strongly[/b:5fe5b01f95] advise against this. I have been reading here at this board for about eight months and posting about two months. This is a beautifully run board. I have been involved in message boards for over four years. I am an administrator of several, one of which I own. I am well aquainted with the likes of some of those who post at TB. Their mentality is not simply one of disagreement, it is one of hatred. They are not interested in compassion, they are interested in being right at all cost. There is nothing edifying about bringing vipers into the nest, and that is exactly what some of those people are. I know them.


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

*I didn't follow you Suzanne*

I was agreeing with what you had said about inviting them over (Ken Abbott) and then hopefully &quot;setting them straight&quot; patiently. Are you advising not everyone and being selective based on what they write?


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Bryan,
I graduated from SBTS (Boyce College) in 2002. I now live in San Diego. Living on campus is fun. We acctually had our first child in one of the appartments on campus. SBTS is a great school. You will be blessed if you go there. If you do study there I would recommend sitting under Dr. Chad Owen Brands as much as possible.


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

*Preview at SBTS was great*

I have a syllabus at home. I'll take a look at what he's teaching. I am going for the MDiv. I don't think I met him at the preview of the school I went to last month. Why is Brands good?


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

I am sorry, it is &quot;Brand.&quot; He is a very wise and super intelligent man. You will see what I mean after one class with him.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2004)

Christopher (and Bryan)... I just finished a class with Dr. Brand (the doctrine of the church). I share the opinion of a friend of mine who had him for a class on Augustine...

1. Dr. Brand is very intelligent, well read, etc.
2. Dr. Brand is very personable.
3. Dr. Brand takes care to relate this stuff to the pastoral ministry.

On the other side: Presicely BECAUSE he is so personable... many times in class we would simply talk (granted, it was very edifying talk) rather than get lectured. So I was left wondering what stuff didn't get discussed.... I took Theology II with Dr. Mohler (which includes the doctrine of the church) and I took the focused elective on the church hoping to really dive in... but I actually think Dr. Mohler covered the pertinent stuff better and more thoroughly than Dr. Brand did.

Brand is good, in my opinion, but does not dive nearly as deeply as Dr. Mohler or some others... But if you're wanting a personable guy who relates everything to the ministry (which is, to be honest, very important!) then go with Brand.


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the heads up.*


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

bryan,
I only posted the sermon for people to read I havent even been part of the discussion at all. It wasnt to convert its a classic christian sermon with solid doctrine that any christian should read. 

Who called someone an idiot?

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

avbunyan started a new thread on it nice to see some christians over there they sure got a whole mix of em.


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

*I thought you changed your name*

Man, do I have egg on my face. I thought avbunyan was you! His in-your-face-attitude is what I tought was counter-productive in the first place! Forgive me blade! I gotta check my sources more.


----------



## cupotea (May 18, 2004)

Ahhh Bryan, I see the mix-up.

[quote:1274aec8ad][i:1274aec8ad]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:1274aec8ad]
I was agreeing with what you had said about inviting them over (Ken Abbott) and then hopefully &quot;setting them straight&quot; patiently. Are you advising not everyone and being selective based on what they write? [/quote:1274aec8ad]

Ken Abbott is a friend of mine and most assuredly and solidly Reformed. It is pretty much he and one other, Nomme de Plume, holding down the fort against the others. I would not suggest inviting any of the Arminians over simply because it is not the nature of those posting to even desire to come to an understanding of the Doctrines of Grace, much less embrace them.

That's why this board is such a sanctuary for me, there is none of the rancor and ugliness that I had, unfortunately, grown accustomed to.

In my considerable experience watching and participating in debates involving Calvinism vs Arminianism, the battle involves sword fights with strawmen and shameful parodies of Calvinism.


----------



## Gregg (May 18, 2004)

I was wondering if they would ban a comedian over there. I guess I'll stay here

[Edited on 5-18-2004 by Gregg]


----------

